# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  Forum rules

## Josh

Hi everyone,

A couple of recent threads about streaming tv, pirating software etc have got us thinking. This forum is running great, better than we could have hoped, and that's completely because of the awesome people that have joined. We hit record numbers yesterday for number of new members, and number of people on the forum at one time. 

The forum has worked so well because we are a group of likeminded people, who share common interests. As we get bigger (and better known to the public), we are inevitably going to end up having to do more moderation (hunting and firearms ownership are controversial at the best of times). We also don't really want anything on here (like discussion of illegal activities like piracy etc) that could be used as dirt against us by any "other groups".

We are eventually going to need a set of forum rules to keep things running smoothly, but we aren't comfortable imposing our own rules on any of you. This forum is a democracy, so we'd love some suggestions in this thread, and we can all build a set of rules that everyone agrees on.

----------


## Makros

Sure, you just need two rules:
1- Don't post anything encouraging illegal activities
2- Don't post anything dumb in relation to hunting and firearm ownership

Punishment - Anyone breaching the rules becomes the next forum GIMP (Have you seen the last one.... the bugger used to have a big hairy mop on his head, damn near bald now - do you really want this?) You are WARNED

----------


## redbang

. . . plus no religion and no politics. . .

----------


## Josh

No discussion of religion and politics is a given, I reckon!
No discussing Illegal activities sounds good.

Don't post anything dumb is a bit open for interpretation, perhaps :/

----------


## Splash

> No discussion of religion and politics is a given, I reckon!
> No discussing Illegal activities sounds good.
> 
> Don't post anything dumb is a bit open for interpretation, perhaps :/


Dont post any thing that bring hunting or firearms ownership into disrepute

----------


## striker

I dont think "*no discussing of Illegal Activities*" is an overly great one perhaps more like "*no promotion of illegal activities*''

----------


## veitnamcam

All the above sums it up nicely I recon, dont want too many rules

----------


## Josh

> All the above sums it up nicely I recon, dont want too many rules


I'm thinking "no porn" as well. While we may like it, those advertising on the site probably don't want their ad to appear beside it  :Grin: 

Yes/no?

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'm thinking "no porn" as well. While we may like it, those advertising on the site probably don't want their ad to appear beside it 
> 
> Yes/no?


Hard core as well or just animal/fisting etc.  *I AM JOKING* 

Yea all ready plenty of sites for that. :Thumbsup: 


Well il be I got a highlight to work  :Thumbsup:  (still want a button tho)

----------


## Bulltahr

> All the above sums it up nicely I recon, dont want too many rules


Yeah I agree, that's part of what killed the other one for me, (and all the politics and excessive left leaning membership!!!!!) ((Woops. not considered political is it?))

----------


## Josh

> Yeah I agree, that's part of what killed the other one for me, (and all the politics and excessive left leaning membership!!!!!) ((Woops. not considered political is it?))


For sure. Rules are average, we just want the bare minimum required to keep things running smoothly!

So we have:

No discussion of religion or politics
No promotion of illegal activities
No posts that bring hunting or firearms ownership into disrepute
No porn

Looks good to me!

----------


## Bulltahr

> No porn


Links are ok tho right???!!!!! :Psmiley:

----------


## EeeBees

:Thumbsup:

----------


## Philipo

Is this OK

----------


## veitnamcam

how do you find this stuff :Grin:

----------


## 300winmag

> how do you find this stuff


Entertaining!!!!!!!!!

----------


## geezejonesy

deep and meaning full ???????????????  :36 1 8:   :15 8 212:

----------


## Bulltahr

All class!!!!

 :Cool:

----------


## upnorth uplander

i got told i had to supply a bag of grass on a recent goose trip, enuff for 3 to grass up



should have seen there faces when i pulled this out



Edited by gimp for poster's own benefit

----------


## Spanners

Try and keep it reasonable guys - I dont personally have any issues, but its not the look we're after here

----------


## Raging Bull

Nice edit *Gimp*.   :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Bugger missed that :Oh Noes:

----------


## upnorth uplander

mine gets edited but a forum senior can post that barbie shit on the first page, FFS get a sense of humour

----------


## upnorth uplander

*gimp* if you are going to edit every thing along those lines then you better have a look thru the intros mate as theres a couple refering to growing dope for a living

----------


## gimp

No-one has reported them.




Philipos post may be in poor taste and not super-funny but it's also not illegal, unlike implied possession of large quantities of class C drugs.

----------


## upnorth uplander

what a bunch of PC wankers , complaining about a fuckin picture copied and pasted from the net that was obviously a fuckin take on a bag of grass, FFS. are there realy some sissy arse cry babies on this fuckin forum

----------


## Beavis

Lol

----------


## Dundee

Can ya pm that pic plse Upnorth  uplander I could do with a laugh.

----------


## gimp

Sorry, I guess saying "HEY GUYS LOOK I'VE GOT SOME WEED" is just too funny for me

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Try and keep it reasonable guys - I dont personally have any issues, but its not the look we're after here


*spanners* it was a take on the wording a "bag of grass", if adults cant see that ,then maybe they should be on the disney kids forum, as far as *gimp* going on about it being illegal ,if what have i done is illegal then *gimp* can call the cops and they can fuckin charge me

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Sorry, I guess saying "HEY GUYS LOOK I'VE GOT SOME WEED" is just too funny for me


was i ment to put smiley faces on there so people thort i wasnt serious

----------


## kiwijames

> was i ment to put smiley faces on there so people thort i wasnt serious


Suck it up & move on.
Same goes for the rest of the lady fights going on here recently. 
All this self rightous shit and yet I doubt any of you have yet once thanked the guys who have made this forum happen.

----------


## Spanners

Hey, easy Tiger - dont shoot the msgr - I didnt even see it, and was talking about something else.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Its a hard line to find.. will always been either too much or not enough

----------


## Spanners

> Suck it up & move on.
> Same goes for the rest of the lady fights going on here recently. .



Its the roar - happens every year.. most of us just need to get out and shoot off a (hand?) load  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Suck it up & move on.
> Same goes for the rest of the lady fights going on here recently. 
> All this self rightous shit and yet I doubt any of you have yet once thanked the guys who have made this forum happen.


I have said thank you NZHS and support this forum 100%
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...69/index7.html

----------


## Pointer

Whoa, I think everyone needs to roll up a nice fat one and chill

----------


## kiwijames

> I have said thank you NZHS and support this forum 100%
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...69/index7.html


Sorry *Dundee*, was more referring to the habitual menstruators

----------


## kiwijames

> Whoa, I think everyone needs to roll up a nice fat one and chill


Oh the irony :XD:

----------


## Dundee

Has anyone been ironed out yet :Yuush: ?

----------


## Cyclist

iM SO PIZZED I CUNT SPEL PROPR isthjat ok  :X X: 

For the record i recon Phlips barbie pic is MINT and exactly the sort of thing I want to see on a forum  :Thumbsup: 
If I want to read / post on a feminist-commy-pinko-1984 esque-fagfestival I will go over there thank you very much!  Last time i checked I was an adult bloke who kills and eats things cos i like it, occasionally drinks to excess, tells highly inappropriate stories, drives a 3.0 litre petrol and I generally dont give a shit about what people make of that.

If you are actively promoting seriously antisocial behaviour or unlawful acts then perhaps its time to grow up a little and try not to cry if those posts disappear.  I understand how annoying it is when it feels like you are being unfairly picked on - I remember getting my knickers seriously in a twist when BB deleted a thread about getting Freeview or some random shit.  I ended up right off the deepend and writing torrents of abuse and creating multiple logins with increasingly toxic usernames etc etc and getting banned, rebanned, having a "trying to get banned competition" with users not to be mentioned blah blah blah  :Pissed Off:   But with the benefit of a couple of years to get over it, basically What a tosser! its a thread on a forum not Tolstoys lost manuscript  :Wink: 

In the interests of keeping it real, if you are just having a craic then give it some! [Rant over]

----------


## upnorth uplander

no one was actively promoting anything

----------


## Cyclist

> Save being whatever brand of hero you are for some place else.


So says THE most bitter and twisted ex mod of the other place who behaved like such a twat he had to be ex modded??  could be factually incorrect but that was the impression I got?

I think we kinda agree with each other about not being a knob online, but really I think that people get far too stressed out about "what people might think" and "putting hunters in a bad light" and I recon that is just a hangover of the other side.  Try reading a motocycle forum - those guys seriously arent too worried about offending people and for me go way over the top some times (I dont read that forum any more)  :Zomg:  

If people ALREADY cant have a robust debate here because "people might be looking" then you have in my view lost whatever you have gained for all your hard work, you have become what you sought to destroy.

----------


## upnorth uplander

you can think what you want about me as it aint going to stop me from being me, i actually started to believe this forum was a more relaxed and better place to hang out than the other forum, but you guys have proved me wrong, calling me names because i played on some wording is pretty fuckin pathetic

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Whoa, I think everyone needs to roll up a nice fat one and chill


hope your not talking about a fat joint mate, you might get the mods shitty as some important people might see your post

----------


## hunter308

well what would you prefer a prison warden type approach like the other place and being restricted by what you can say and do or would you rather have the freedom over here but just tow the line like the moderators want without having any crap being thrown about this thread is about some ground rules to keep the place ticking along smoothly without getting too many feathers ruffled, take it from me it is not worth the trouble getting all wound up over stuff like this and for the record I probably hold the record over there for the amount of times I have rejoined got caught then banned again I am not proud of that but I have learned the hard way to just play by the rules and everything will be a box of fluffies.

----------


## upnorth uplander

i have posted the same picture over there and they can see the play on words, unlike a few here. anyway enuff from me

----------


## gimp

I made a mistake. I read it wrong, assuming you were only talking explicitly about weed. Clearly actual grass is something that is used by goose hunters. I don't shoot geese, I don't know.

----------


## upnorth uplander

*gimp* pm sent

----------


## Bulltahr

I believe the idea of this forum was to be all that the other was not. I don't think that being a bit rougher than the other is a bad thing. I also don't think that we are trying to compete with member numbers either, so a bit rougher hunting camp where we can all share a barbie, well, to be honest, when I saw that I thought "Yeap this is the forum for me".
I hope we do stay on the edge of "good taste", otherwise I beleiev that eventually we will end up like the "dark side" , a victim of it's own sucess.........
My 2c FWIW......
 :Zomg:

----------


## hunter308

> I believe the idea of this forum was to be all that the other was not. I don't think that being a bit rougher than the other is a bad thing. I also don't think that we are trying to compete with member numbers either, so a bit rougher hunting camp where we can all share a barbie, well, to be honest, when I saw that I thought "Yeap this is the forum for me".
> I hope we do stay on the edge of "good taste", otherwise I beleiev that eventually we will end up like the "dark side" , a victim of it's own sucess.........
> My 2c FWIW......


Fully agree with every word you have said

----------


## Pointer

> hope your not talking about a fat joint mate, you might get the mods shitty as some important people might see your post


Like I give a flying bro  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

As long as the middle is wet and juicy :Psmiley:

----------


## Josh

Sounds moist.

----------


## crzyman

Lots of wet and juicys here in Twizel this week :Wink:

----------


## hunter308

> Lots of wet and juicys here in Twizel this week


We expect a full report with lots of pics  :Psmiley:

----------


## madjon_

> We expect a full report with lots of pics


now that would disapear :Faill:

----------


## hunter308

> now that would disapear


I meant *respectable* pics lol

----------


## mudgripz

I agree with your attitude and position Tussock - consideration with regard to language/content is certainly desireable. 

If I may add some old-schooler's thoughts - it is important to differentiate between what's ok in a public bar, and what's acceptable in a public domain such as this national and international website.

I link with this site because it is a New Zealand Hunting and Shooting Forum. Important to note 'New Zealand' because it will attract not only kiwis throughout the country, but international viewers also. It is good to present with care as do other nations' sites eg rimfirecentral, marlinowners, leverguns etc. If people wish to vent language/dope detail etc, private blogs are appropriate for that, or perhaps the NORML site.

Further, its important to realise this is specifically a Hunting and Shooting site, that it carries no necessary freedom of swearing and dope discussion etc purpose - and it shouldn't.  And here I'd make a point - after 50 years hunting, competing etc I am happy to confirm that lots of swearing, dope talk, pushing social boundaries etc adds precisely zero to your shooting skills, hunting skills, or ability to learn.   :Have A Nice Day:  Zero. It is not required to be a competent kiwi hunter. One shooting team I currently belong to has past club/provincial/NZ champions in it - men very capable on range and in field - but you actually don't hear much swearing. It is simply not necessary to be a good hunter/shooter, and its not appropriate in a public forum attracting women viewers, kids, overseas guests etc.

I agree with the call for reasonable self-restraint in speech and content on this public site - setting a reasonably positive and acceptable culture. Its what we do in clubs etc., and as a matter of common sense it's generally self-moderated. I can swear with the best of them esp if I drop and ding a new rifle as I did recently - could have been heard in Rarotonga - but public domain is different.  Remember - the core business for this site is hunting and shooting discussion, and excessive bad language/content is neither necessary nor desireable for that. It adds nothing of value at all, and as such isn't a right worth supporting.

----------


## Bulltahr

> Having said that, another plan is in the works, which should see everyone happy. As you said Mudgripz there is a difference between and pub and the public, but no reason we cant have both We will see what we can come up with.


Me likey mucho!!!!!!!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## graybeard

> I agree with your attitude and position Tussock - consideration with regard to language/content is certainly desireable. 
> 
> If I may add some old-schooler's thoughts - it is important to differentiate between what's ok in a public bar, and what's acceptable in a public domain such as this national and international website.
> 
> I link with this site because it is a New Zealand Hunting and Shooting Forum. Important to note 'New Zealand' because it will attract not only kiwis throughout the country, but international viewers also. It is good to present with care as do other nations' sites eg rimfirecentral, marlinowners, leverguns etc. If people wish to vent language/dope detail etc, private blogs are appropriate for that, or perhaps the NORML site.
> 
> Further, its important to realise this is specifically a Hunting and Shooting site, that it carries no necessary freedom of swearing and dope discussion etc purpose - and it shouldn't.  And here I'd make a point - after 50 years hunting, competing etc I am happy to confirm that lots of swearing, dope talk, pushing social boundaries etc adds precisely zero to your shooting skills, hunting skills, or ability to learn.   Zero. It is not required to be a competent kiwi hunter. One shooting team I currently belong to has past club/provincial/NZ champions in it - men very capable on range and in field - but you actually don't hear much swearing. It is simply not necessary to be a good hunter/shooter, and its not appropriate in a public forum attracting women viewers, kids, overseas guests etc.
> 
> I agree with the call for reasonable self-restraint in speech and content on this public site - setting a reasonably positive and acceptable culture. Its what we do in clubs etc., and as a matter of common sense it's generally self-moderated. I can swear with the best of them esp if I drop and ding a new rifle as I did recently - could have been heard in Rarotonga - but public domain is different.  Remember - the core business for this site is hunting and shooting discussion, and excessive bad language/content is neither necessary nor desireable for that. It adds nothing of value at all, and as such isn't a right worth supporting.


I agree with every word here.
I joined up fairly early, posted a few times but got sick of the childish "Look at me, I'm a hunter, I can fart and swear and nobody can stop me. Nana, nana, nah, nah!." attitude.
Now I just come in and look to see if things have changed but they haven't so I don't bother logging in.

----------


## Spook

Moderator = nana in a skirt
Caretaker = nana in long pants
Call yourself whatever you want, it still boils down to the same thing.

----------


## Josh

> Moderator = nana in a skirt
> Caretaker = nana in long pants
> Call yourself whatever you want, it still boils down to the same thing.


Practically every forum on the planet has some form of moderators, because people aren't mature enough to moderate themselves. 

We're just trying to buck the trend. Mudgripz nailed it.

----------


## Tahr

This forum is a society. A useful and sustainable society has never existed without rules.
To think that this forum can survive without rules or a code that are enforceable and at times punitive is altruistic at best, and naive or self serving at the worst.

I hate rules, but I fear the consequences on this little society without them.

----------


## sneeze

> Someone just described Gav as a Nana


 :Grin:  What are his scones like?

----------


## Pointer

> I agree with every word here.
> I joined up fairly early, posted a few times but got sick of the childish "Look at me, I'm a hunter, I can fart and swear and nobody can stop me. Nana, nana, nah, nah!." attitude.
> Now I just come in and look to see if things have changed but they haven't so I don't bother logging in.


While I agree with your sentiment, It's not that bad here. You seem a little hung up on it. Stay a while, I'm sure you'll be fine  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## crzyman

I make great scones according to my kids

I do nothing like a nana that I know of  :Psmiley:

----------


## sneeze

Nice . Date scones?

----------


## Philipo

> I make great scones according to my kids
> 
> I do nothing like a nana that I know of 
> Attachment 1213


Does'nt the smoke normally come out the front of those poxy Holdens  :ORLY:

----------


## crzyman

> Nice . Date scones?


Cheese scones are my thing

----------


## crzyman

> Does'nt the smoke normally come out the front of those poxy Holdens


I think your thinking about a ford

----------


## Cyclist

Look closely - the smoke aint coming off the tyres

he's having a quick hotbox session before nipping down KFC  :X X:

----------


## sneeze

> Cheese scones are my thing


Thats disapointing.

----------


## hunter308

> Practically every forum on the planet has some form of moderators, because people aren't mature enough to moderate themselves. 
> 
> We're just trying to buck the trend. Mudgripz nailed it.


That is a very true statement everyone's perception of acceptable and unacceptable content is different so therefore it is difficult to self moderate and this is where the brain needs to be put into gear and think about stuff before you say/type it I know I have to think about what I say alot so I am not misunderstood or inadvertently causing people to be offended or getting myself in to trouble by what I say. It is good to have moderators that police the content on the forum they are responsible for as it keeps everything above board and there is nothing wrong with getting a bit of an oi if you step over the boundaries.If we had no rules then all kinds of debauchery could break out and that would not be a good look for the forum. It is also good that the people who run this forum do not get too carried away with their position unlike some other places I have seen where some of the mods let it go to their heads, I know I have not been here long enough to see the powers that be in action but what I have seen so far actually makes me want to read the threads on this site.

----------


## Cyclist

The BEST system of moderation I have seen took all of the unpleasantness out of the situation by having a very depersonalized system

The offending post is replaced entirely by a message that reads something like:  This post has contravened forum guidelines and has been removed, link to forum guidelines

Takes any stress out of it.  nothing makes the blood boil like a mod (wherami  :Omg: ) editing posts or putting his own dipshit opinions in there, or having your picture replaced by some other random smart assed crap.  Better it just goes away and you can find out why (and cool down at the same time)

----------


## hunter308

> This forum has rules. All we are trying to do is avoid it turning into a police state. I live in one of those presently. Not a nice society to be a part of. 
> 
> The old forum was a harmonious place for a long time. No one on their knew the first thing about forums. It was the first time most people had been on one. At that stage, people cared a lot about the sense of community. It was unmoderated, but at that time, the members themselves would step in and say "hey, chill out" or "pull your head in". People respected one another and the forum its self and it ran beautifully.
> 
> Then moderators were introduced. Chosen not from respected members, but from the likes of BB who just wanted to police a forum for a hobby. It created an "us and them" atmosphere, and took away the sense of ownership the members had. 
> 
> That should not be underestimated. Members are not posting on someone elses forum here. They are posting on their own forum. Its owned by the members here. 
> 
> Forums run a certain way. Everyone has an idea about how a forum is supposed to work. Mods, rules etc etc. Anyone ever been on a forum that did not have the same issues, the same squabbles etc etc? Clearly, that matching mold does not work.
> ...


You got it in one there Tussock, the good thing here is mods have knowledge and experience with hunting and shooting, when you see a mod running around asking why do you stick a pig with a knife etc it makes you wonder what the hell that person is doing helping run a hunting and fishing forum in the first place, that was the thing with the other place it got too big for itself mods went overboard then it became a channel for political purposes which is something that should never have happened.

----------


## Spook

Moderator = nana in a skirt
Caretaker = nana in long pants
Call yourself whatever you want, it still boils down to the same thing.

----------


## Josh

> Moderator = nana in a skirt
> Caretaker = nana in long pants
> Call yourself whatever you want, it still boils down to the same thing.


Practically every forum on the planet has some form of moderators, because people aren't mature enough to moderate themselves. 

We're just trying to buck the trend. Mudgripz nailed it.

----------


## Tahr

This forum is a society. A useful and sustainable society has never existed without rules.
To think that this forum can survive without rules or a code that are enforceable and at times punitive is altruistic at best, and naive or self serving at the worst.

I hate rules, but I fear the consequences on this little society without them.

----------


## sneeze

> Someone just described Gav as a Nana


 :Grin:  What are his scones like?

----------


## Pointer

> I agree with every word here.
> I joined up fairly early, posted a few times but got sick of the childish "Look at me, I'm a hunter, I can fart and swear and nobody can stop me. Nana, nana, nah, nah!." attitude.
> Now I just come in and look to see if things have changed but they haven't so I don't bother logging in.


While I agree with your sentiment, It's not that bad here. You seem a little hung up on it. Stay a while, I'm sure you'll be fine  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## crzyman

I make great scones according to my kids

I do nothing like a nana that I know of  :Psmiley:

----------


## sneeze

Nice . Date scones?

----------


## Philipo

> I make great scones according to my kids
> 
> I do nothing like a nana that I know of 
> Attachment 1213


Does'nt the smoke normally come out the front of those poxy Holdens  :ORLY:

----------


## crzyman

> Nice . Date scones?


Cheese scones are my thing

----------


## crzyman

> Does'nt the smoke normally come out the front of those poxy Holdens


I think your thinking about a ford

----------


## Cyclist

Look closely - the smoke aint coming off the tyres

he's having a quick hotbox session before nipping down KFC  :X X:

----------


## sneeze

> Cheese scones are my thing


Thats disapointing.

----------


## hunter308

> Practically every forum on the planet has some form of moderators, because people aren't mature enough to moderate themselves. 
> 
> We're just trying to buck the trend. Mudgripz nailed it.


That is a very true statement everyone's perception of acceptable and unacceptable content is different so therefore it is difficult to self moderate and this is where the brain needs to be put into gear and think about stuff before you say/type it I know I have to think about what I say alot so I am not misunderstood or inadvertently causing people to be offended or getting myself in to trouble by what I say. It is good to have moderators that police the content on the forum they are responsible for as it keeps everything above board and there is nothing wrong with getting a bit of an oi if you step over the boundaries.If we had no rules then all kinds of debauchery could break out and that would not be a good look for the forum. It is also good that the people who run this forum do not get too carried away with their position unlike some other places I have seen where some of the mods let it go to their heads, I know I have not been here long enough to see the powers that be in action but what I have seen so far actually makes me want to read the threads on this site.

----------


## Cyclist

The BEST system of moderation I have seen took all of the unpleasantness out of the situation by having a very depersonalized system

The offending post is replaced entirely by a message that reads something like:  This post has contravened forum guidelines and has been removed, link to forum guidelines

Takes any stress out of it.  nothing makes the blood boil like a mod (wherami  :Omg: ) editing posts or putting his own dipshit opinions in there, or having your picture replaced by some other random smart assed crap.  Better it just goes away and you can find out why (and cool down at the same time)

----------


## hunter308

> This forum has rules. All we are trying to do is avoid it turning into a police state. I live in one of those presently. Not a nice society to be a part of. 
> 
> The old forum was a harmonious place for a long time. No one on their knew the first thing about forums. It was the first time most people had been on one. At that stage, people cared a lot about the sense of community. It was unmoderated, but at that time, the members themselves would step in and say "hey, chill out" or "pull your head in". People respected one another and the forum its self and it ran beautifully.
> 
> Then moderators were introduced. Chosen not from respected members, but from the likes of BB who just wanted to police a forum for a hobby. It created an "us and them" atmosphere, and took away the sense of ownership the members had. 
> 
> That should not be underestimated. Members are not posting on someone elses forum here. They are posting on their own forum. Its owned by the members here. 
> 
> Forums run a certain way. Everyone has an idea about how a forum is supposed to work. Mods, rules etc etc. Anyone ever been on a forum that did not have the same issues, the same squabbles etc etc? Clearly, that matching mold does not work.
> ...


You got it in one there Tussock, the good thing here is mods have knowledge and experience with hunting and shooting, when you see a mod running around asking why do you stick a pig with a knife etc it makes you wonder what the hell that person is doing helping run a hunting and fishing forum in the first place, that was the thing with the other place it got too big for itself mods went overboard then it became a channel for political purposes which is something that should never have happened.

----------

